# Breeding Crown Tail Betta



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

What u Think is the Best Female Breed to Mate with a Crown tail 
Other than a Crown Tail Female of Course 

i red that certain breeds offspring turn out not that good 

Please give me Your Thoughts 


Thanks


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Generally, I prefer to keep tail types in my breeding pairs the same unless I am trying to improve something in the line.

Like using Delta Tail to reduce rays in the next generation.

Or using Double Tail to improve dorsals.

I personally wouldn't mix a CT with anything other than a CT. The first several generations will look pretty messy. 

It is entirely up to you though. If you can rehome and take good care of all the fry, you can pretty much do what you want in terms of picking a pair.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I suggest using HM or DTHM female. Although you will end up with messy fins in the first few generations, yet you can improve the general form of your CT. Make sure you get a good, balanced HM/DTHM.

But if you can get another CT, I suggest not crossing tail types.


----------



## Lulu5126 (Oct 28, 2012)

Just a silly question from a novice. WHAT do you do with all the babies??? I feel so responsible for each of my 26 betas in 26 aquariums I might add, omg somebody stop me. I just can't imagine what you do with all them.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

find a lfs to give them to. do not just use any lfs however! use one that you trust. NEVER walmart!!! if you know of a family owned one, they're usually good choices.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would go with a hm because if you can't find a crowntail female finding a hmdt would be difficult. Do not breed a vt because the betta will look like it has ragged fins all the time. Your choice in the end.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for Your Thoughts and Advice i will take everything u sad into consideration before i move ahead (if i do have to give some away i might give them to a aquarium but that's a big ?.il give some of them to some good ppl who i know will take care of them but il keep most of them :-D 

cas in aquariums they will have to spend their days in Jam Bottles and i dont like that one bit il let u guys know after thinking a lil bit more


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

coolprave said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for Your Thoughts and Advice i will take everything u sad into consideration before i move ahead (if i do have to give some away i might give them to a aquarium but that's a big ?.il give some of them to some good ppl who i know will take care of them but il keep most of them :-D
> 
> cas in aquariums they will have to spend their days in Jam Bottles and i dont like that one bit il let u guys know after thinking a lil bit more


I don't think keeping them is going to be much of a reality. Some betta can spawn up to 300+ eggs and some batches can have 60-100 betta survive. Even if you kept them all you would have to keep them all in small jars yourself just to provide more room for more babies...that is unless you kill most of the babies off yourself to only the best which most breeders do. It's called culling where they kill the ones that are not to their standards so they have less fish to worry about and can focus more on improving the lines.


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Plakat Female to get some crown tail plakats which are lovely. Of course u wont get them the first time, but u can cross siblings.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you planning on breeding for hobby/money, or do you just have a pretty CT you want to breed?
What are you wanting, exactly? What kind of tail, type of look? Do you have a plan and goal that you want to work to? 

I agree, CT/CT, CT/PK, CT/HM would be best.. VT will over ride the CT.

So you want just a couple of babies, or ..?

After spending over a thousand dollars for a breeding set up (with all the heaters, live plants, breeding fish, ways to keep 100+ jars warm, etc).. and that is only for 2 spawns to go at once.. it will take a long time for me to make back partial of what I spent. I have a LFS set up to take any that I have not sold through AB, Ebay, groups on FB, forum, etc.. and that still is not a guarantee that I won't be rid of all in one spawn, as spawns can be anywhere from 10 - a few hundred fish.

So if you are just wanting a few offspring, I personally can't imagine spending so much money, the hours a day it will take to do all the water changes, feedings, etc that is needed for one spawn, and the killing of a bunch of babies.. just for a couple more fish to have.

If you are wanting to breed as a hobby/business, then I would definitely listen to indjo and some of the other breeders here who can help you understand tail types and what is needed to accomplish what you are looking for. Breeding isn't easy, nor cheap - so best to understand what you are wanting and how to get it before you attempt.

Good luck!


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Hii Sorry for the late reply 

im Still thinking about it Its gonna be Strictly a hobby im not planing to sell the fish and i found 1 breeder he keeps his fish pretty well so i might give some of my spawn to him he has a big operation going. Anyway im not gonna breed them anytime soon as my female is a bit young so i have wait a few months and think abit more il post some pics of the pair tonight 

:cheers:


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

The Pics of my Pair


----------

